# كيف حساب سرعة التوربينات المائية



## خليفة سليمان (23 يناير 2009)

*كيف يمكنني حساب سرعة التوربينات المائية؟وما العلاقة بين كمية المياة وكمية الكهرباء المنتجة وجزاكم الله خير
*


----------



## اشرف غانم (23 يناير 2009)

بسم لله لرحمن الرحيم
السرعة تساوى 120f/p حيث f هو التردد و p هو عدد اقطاب المولد
فاذا كان التردد 50 وعدد الاقطاب 100 فان سرعة التربينة لابد ان تكون 60 لفة في الدقيقة
القدرة الكهربية(p )المنتجة تناسب طرديا مع حاصل ضرب كمية المياه المارة(q ) مع فرق السقوط(h )
p=q *h 
فعند فرق في السقوط معين فان زيادة كمية المياه المارة تؤدى الي زيادة القدرة الكهربية المنتجة


----------

